# Heres a cool bass trick



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

That's pretty cool but talk about having a seizure in that car with all those flashing lights.


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice trick, some SPL guys use fog machines to test for leaks.


----------

